# Raynham Park Station. July 11. Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Jul 11, 2011)

Raynham Park railway station was a station in Norfolk. It was opened in the 19th century as part of the Midland and Great Northern Joint Railway main line from the Midlands to the Norfolk Coast. It closed in 1959 along with the rest of the line.The station lay approximately half-a-mile from the small hamlets of Tatterford and Helhoughton, but took its name instead from the Raynham Hall residence of Lord Townshend - erstwhile Chairman of the Lynn & Fakenham Railway - some 1.5 miles away. Also a couple of shots from the nearby Wells to Fakenham branch line .


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice one mate great pictures looks a tidy place


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 11, 2011)

Another excellent one Shuck! 
I have no interest what so ever in the railways....but this place looks enchanting, and you've done it justice! 
Keep it up, look forward to your next one!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 11, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> Nice one mate great pictures looks a tidy place



It was a lovely little place but talk about in the sticks.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 11, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Another excellent one Shuck!
> I have no interest what so ever in the railways....but this place looks enchanting, and you've done it justice!
> Keep it up, look forward to your next one!



It was enchanting mate, lovely and quiet to.


----------



## Labb (Jul 11, 2011)

Great pictures Black Shuck. You have covered our little trip very well, so there is no need for me to put up some of my pictures. Well done mate.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 11, 2011)

Labb said:


> Great pictures Black Shuck. You have covered our little trip very well, so there is no need for me to put up some of my pictures. Well done mate.



Thank you very much Labb it was a pleasure as always.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice one BS !! I used to own a three car DMU ( a train, to you lot ) that was based not too far from here -i think !- at County School at the northern end of the Mid Norfolk Rly !! And as you say in the middle of absolutely bloody nowhere !!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 12, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nice one BS !! I used to own a three car DMU ( a train, to you lot ) that was based not too far from here -i think !- at County School at the northern end of the Mid Norfolk Rly !! And as you say in the middle of absolutely bloody nowhere !!



Thanks Fluff, and yeah I know County School station very well, the bridge and permanant way hut are from the same line believe it or not. You are on about Wells Fakenham and Wymondham line I guess of which the MNR is a part . Also the Wells adn Walsingham Light Railway as well on th 10 inch guage.


----------



## Winch It In (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunning photo's as usual, Black Shuck.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 12, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Stunning photo's as usual, Black Shuck.



Thanks so much Winch, that means a lot fella.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Lovely place and photos  I've got a soft spot for abandoned railways/trains/tracks. Great work!


----------



## krela (Jul 12, 2011)

Mate your photos are huge. There really is no reason for each image to be over 1MB in filesize. making the photos you've posted on this thread almost 20MB worth of data. Could you make sure they're smaller in future please?


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 12, 2011)

No worries Krela I'll sort it. Ta for the heads up.


----------



## bobob (Jul 12, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> Nice one mate great pictures looks a tidy place



That's because it's somones house now. 

Nice pictures.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 12, 2011)

That's right!!


----------



## trunion (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for posting these pics-always good to see old railway stuff


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 12, 2011)

No worries triunion.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 13, 2011)

What a sweet place! Nice to see somewhere being taken care of 

I enjoyed your report BS...Thanks


----------



## jonney (Jul 13, 2011)

Cracking place and photo's matey nice to see you getting out and about


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 13, 2011)

jonney said:


> Cracking place and photo's matey nice to see you getting out and about



Thanks Jonney, yes I am back out and about now. You can expect a lot more stuff from me very soon.


----------



## jonney (Jul 13, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Jonney, yes I am back out and about now. You can expect a lot more stuff from me very soon.



about bloody time lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 14, 2011)

jonney said:


> about bloody time lol



Should be exploring some WW2 concrete very soon!! Time for the dribble suit young Jonney!!:goofy::goofy:


----------

